# Coincé dans Open firmware



## Vorochilov (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai eu la "chance" de récupérer un lot d'anciens mac dont un Imac G3 333/64/6go pas plus tard qu'hier.
Au démarrage et après de nombreuses recherches un peu partout, j'ai compris que le mac bootait avec Open Firmware, et qu'apparemment on pouvait faire des trucs amusants avec ça, mais bon ... c'pas terrible !

Ma question est la suivante : comment sortir de ce mode ?

J'ai essayé :

- de taper "bye" 
- de reset la pram ainsi que la nvram
- de booter avec un live CD de Xubuntu ( je n'ai pas les cd d'installation mac os9 )
- de taper "mac-boot", MacOs charge mais m'indique une erreur.

J'ai fais une photo de l'écran :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/photoixn.jpg/


Voilà, j'espère que vous pourrez éclairer ma lanterne, je suis à court d'idées 
Merci !


----------



## gmaa (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

En demandant à Google "Quitter Open Firmware"
on trouve...

http://www.guiderdoni.net/Les-raccourcis-claviers-de-Mac-OS.html


----------



## Vorochilov (7 Janvier 2012)

OMG ... Comment j'ai pu passer à côté quoi ... Merci, je test ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

Je viens d'essayer les différentes commandes, mais toujours rien.

Quand je fais mac-boot :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/photogl.jpg/

L'erreur indiquée :
/pcie@80000000/mac-ie@10/ide@20000/disk@0:7 //:tbxi  

Quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire ? 
Merci


----------



## Vorochilov (8 Janvier 2012)

Personne ne sait ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2012)

l'erreur indiquée suggère un pb avec le disque dur...

Soit le disque est absent, soit il est débranché, soit il est mort....


----------



## Vorochilov (8 Janvier 2012)

Merci ! Je vais regarder à ça


----------

